# Name Game



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Name one brand of hydraulic excavator or cable backhoe per post.

Real names please! If its one not well known add some info about it if you know it. Especially if you ran it.



Hopto Don't remeber much but liked the name.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

hopto


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

gee nick, you took mine!!!! my dad ran those...okay, i'll go with his friends machine...

American


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry day,

Badger


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

bantam


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Mitsubishi, My first ex.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

koerhing


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Nick.
This game will last another 5 mins.:laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

northwest


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

drott


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Kraneks

Russian Made Excavator


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Insley


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

bucyrus erie...


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Yuchci
Chinese Excavator:w00t:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

P&H most had no swing brake.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Samsung


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Catapilar


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

hy hoe


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

hydra unit


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Case


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

deere


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Manitowoc



Dinner time


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Yanmar


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Terex


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Kobelco


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Volvo


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Case.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

New Holland


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Le Roy.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Vulcan.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

*cat*


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Hien Werner


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Warner & Swasey


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

little sidenote denick.....my dad bought his first hydraulic hoe in 49, a hopto 180. hopto at one time also owned badger, was gobbled up by warner/swasey.....manufactured in winona, minnesota


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

day,

how much was hydraulic on that machine?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

that's before my time, but i remember my older brothers talking about it. all of it was, had problems with leaks, overheating, etc etc....much like PC's in the mid 80's


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*Liebherr*

Liebherr


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

menzi


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Gallmac


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Poclain


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Fiat-Atlas


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Ryder


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Jcb


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

O&k


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Fiat-Hitachi


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Benati


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Daewoo


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Ihi


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Fiat-Kobelco


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Nissan


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Airman


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Macmoter


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Pmi


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Laltesi


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Pel-Job


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Mecalac


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Schaeff


Well over 60 and there's probably quite a few more


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Bat


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Hinowa


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

That it I am all out for now.


----------

